# CÓRDOBA | Alto Paz Tower | 113m | 372ft | 35 fl | T/O



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

*Córdoba - Argentina​*







*Use*: residential + mall
*Floors:* 3 basements + 35 floors
*Height*: 113.4 m
*Architect study*: GGMPU
*Surface*: 29,000 m2 (tower), 40,000 m2 (mall)
*Developer*: AMG Obras Civiles










*Source*: *Alto Paz (Facebook)* - *http://www.altopaz.com.ar/*

*Location*:


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

*Jun 28*:



martinalagui said:


> Del *28 de junio*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NachoGB (Apr 29, 2005)

Nice shape!


----------



## zeeron (Dec 6, 2013)

Beautiful unique design.


----------



## AC12 (Oct 17, 2017)

Nice design. It looks like the proposed Okan Tower in Miami.


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

New renders:



martinalagui said:


> Nuevo rénder con fondo real:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

New video and picture:










NachoGB said:


> Un render destacable de la página:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

New renders:



Mayo65 said:


> Sumo nuevos renders:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

Update:



Febo said:


> Fue una grata sorpresa pasar por allí y ver que ya asoma 3 plantas por arriba de la superficie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

''


Garfield... said:


> *Otros renders* (no se si estaban subidos antes):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Quilmeño89 (Dec 10, 2009)

*April 6*



Febo said:


> ¡Es enorme!


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

Update:



LCordobés said:


> Va avanzando a buen ritmo si comparamos otras grandes obras de la ciudad!


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

[Delete]


----------



## NachoGB (Apr 29, 2005)

This one is growing faster than we expected



Leo_CBA said:


> Perdón la calidad, pero me llamó la atención cómo se ve desde la terminal T1
> 
> Alto Paz Tower by leandrocomba


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

Update:



Febo said:


> Córdoba con tormenta de tierra





Febo said:


> Update:
> 
> Ya llegó a la altura de sus vecinas
> 
> ...


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

25th floor:



martinalagui said:


> Piso 25:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

Jan 21:



LautaroComRiv said:


> Avance de obra 21/01 ya pasa a sus vecinos y conforma una postal más que interesante


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

Update:



Febo said:


> Algunas más.
> 
> Como pueden ver, el color y aspecto de esas "barandas" o rejas o lo que sean cambian según el punto de vista.
> No sé si es lindo o feo, pero no se puede negar que es bastante original.
> ...


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

unusual shape, I like it :yes:


----------



## martinalagui (Oct 1, 2013)

Update:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CDHaq6vnGhn/


----------

